# What to have on hand before going raw?



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I saw in the other thread about the bloody stool a mention of Slippery Elm. What are things to have on hand before going raw so I do not have to fret about getting them in a time of need? LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I didn't have anything. I just had chicken quarters. Nothing special. I think a lot of the reasons you see so many "issues" on this forum is because we all know that this is a great place to get help. I think it makes it look like feeding raw is a lot harder than it really is, but hey, where else can we all go for help?

Personally, I don't think any of us brags about our dogs on here enough. Hahaha


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought some Culturelle and gave each of my dogs one capsule daily during their transition, I thought it might help with easing them into it. Honestly though, now I don't know how necessary that was. If I remember correctly, Cabo I don't think had any diarrhea issues when he was transitioning. Tux had some diarrhea after he was on raw about a week, mucousy and I think I did notice a bit of blood in his stool at one point. That lasted for maybe two days, and then went away. Easy fix for that was to just stick with chicken quarters and I made sure to cut the skin and fat off of them for a few days until he was back to normal. 

Slippery Elm would not be a bad idea to have, I have never given it but I should pick some up at some point, might be good to have if anyone ever has any tummy/poop issues. 

Maybe someone else will chime in with some ideas, but I don't remember keeping anything on hand those first few weeks other than chicken, lol.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I didn't have anything. I just had chicken quarters. Nothing special. I think a lot of the reasons you see so many "issues" on this forum is because we all know that this is a great place to get help. I think it makes it look like feeding raw is a lot harder than it really is, but hey, where else can we all go for help?
> 
> Personally, I don't think any of us brags about our dogs on here enough. Hahaha


Totally agree!!:thumb:

None of mine had real problems at all, other then getting Dixi to eat!Lol. But then again I wasn't waiting for it either...and I truely believe that what we wait for will happen!:wink:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would not expect trouble. Have your freezer space, containers, zipper bags, meat and meat sources, and go for it. Some things I would keep handy just because it is smart to have a little medicine kit (I do holistic care)so that may explain why mine may be different than other. I keep slippery elm, coconut oil, grapefruit seed extract, colloidal silver, aloe vera and ground raw pumpkin seed and colostrum. I actually have a lot more but that would be a minimum to keep things running smoothly at home and would take care of most issues from a tummy ache to worms to healing a wound. Hope that helps.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

HAVE ENOUGH MEAT. My first mistake. LOL.

My dogs had no problems (other than their owner making some mistakes along the way, but this is how we learn).


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> I would not expect trouble. Have your freezer space, containers, zipper bags, meat and meat sources, and go for it. Some things I would keep handy just because it is smart to have a little medicine kit (I do holistic care)so that may explain why mine may be different than other. I keep slippery elm, coconut oil, grapefruit seed extract, colloidal silver, aloe vera and ground raw pumpkin seed and colostrum. I actually have a lot more but that would be a minimum to keep things running smoothly at home and would take care of most issues from a tummy ache to worms to healing a wound. Hope that helps.


All of that is on my "to get" list thanks to you!!:smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

never did i expect i would be the one who screwed up badly enough that i wish i had had liz' medicine cabinet on hand.

if ever i were starting over, i would have slippery elm, chicken broth, pedialyte. to start.

most of what i've seen and certainly what i had was

and not in any particular order

over feeding
going too fast
over feeding
going too fast



once a dog gets the squirts which is the most common problem that i've seen....to me, it's important to stop them...slippery elm coats the intestine, broth calms the intestine and still allows some nourishment and pedialyte prevents dehydration.

after that, i would then build my medicine cabinet to include what liz suggested...and then i would pick her brain on what to use when.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

How does one get a dog to drink said Pedialyte?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Just add some to their water - it doesn't taste like anything really. If your dog fusses add it to some sodium free or homemade broth.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Liz said:


> I would not expect trouble. Have your freezer space, containers, zipper bags, meat and meat sources, and go for it. Some things I would keep handy just because it is smart to have a little medicine kit (I do holistic care)so that may explain why mine may be different than other. I keep slippery elm, coconut oil, grapefruit seed extract, colloidal silver, aloe vera and ground raw pumpkin seed and colostrum. I actually have a lot more but that would be a minimum to keep things running smoothly at home and would take care of most issues from a tummy ache to worms to healing a wound. Hope that helps.


Which one of those is the one that helps with worms?? My partner's JRT, who unfortunately is not raw fed, gets worms ALL the time. I dewormed him a month ago, and he's rubbing his bum everywhere again yesterday and today.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

All I had was chicken backs and a lot of meat already in the freezer which wasn't necessary. We were fortunate...didn't have any issues introducing raw.

I always administered Pedialyte by a large syringe.

Liz, you should start a thread about the items you mentioned...would be very helpful.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

creek817 said:


> Which one of those is the one that helps with worms?? My partner's JRT, who unfortunately is not raw fed, gets worms ALL the time. I dewormed him a month ago, and he's rubbing his bum everywhere again yesterday and today.


Has he had his anal glands expressed? Usually that rubbing is anal glands.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Stef, I sent you a PM.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I thought the exact same thing when I was reading but figured she knew her dog's behaviors. When one of our dog's anal glands would become impacted...had an effect on his bowel movements.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I thought the exact same thing when I was reading but figured she knew her dog's behaviors. When one of our dog's anal glands would become impacted...had an effect on his bowel movements.


ah. Maybe that's why Snorkels is so constipated all the times. Her anal glands don't express themselves.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Do you express them for her??? My last dog...I expressed usually once a week but no less than twice a month.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Do you express them for her??? My last dog...I expressed usually once a week but no less than twice a month.


Well, i get the vet to do it once a month. Theoretically, I know how to do it but have never quite gotten up the guts. Her hiney is so tiny, I'm afraid I'll hurt her.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, I use to do it for my father's rescue Yorkie that weighed around 6lbs...you will not hurt her. I just always covered their bum bum with a paper towel and squish, lol...nothing to it but the stink.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Oh, I use to do it for my father's rescue Yorkie that weighed around 6lbs...you will not hurt her. I just always covered their bum bum with a paper towel and squish, lol...nothing to it but the stink.


I'm gonna try it then - they charge me $16 to do it here. It seems such a waste of money for something I'm just a fraidy cat to do myself.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Lawd...it's been more than 20yrs since we've paid a vet to do it...was $5 back them. I just didn't see the point going in every week to every other week for something we could easily do. I would def buck up and get over being a wuss for $16...that's craziness for anal glands...maye I should start a service, ugh.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Lawd...it's been more than 20yrs since we've paid a vet to do it...was $5 back them. I just didn't see the point going in every week to every other week for something we could easily do. I would def buck up and get over being a wuss for $16...that's craziness for anal glands...maye I should start a service, ugh.


yes, $16 for about 3 seconds of work. Not a bad gig.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

that's what i'm saying...not a luxurious job by any means but well earned, lol


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and promising words. I am one to over think and have negative thoughts of what could happen. Also I need to convince the bf that this is the best to do for our dogs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions and promising words. I am one to over think and have negative thoughts of what could happen. Also I need to convince the bf that this is the best to do for our dogs.


I started with some chicken. I think i decided to feed raw one day and started the next. I am impulsive that way, although I do admire people for being organized and thinking ahead. Don't think too much ahead, though - Liz didn't develop that list overnight or before she started raw I'm sure. you can think yourself crazy.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Over thinking will drive you crazy. I would definitely read some threads about how our dogs have benefitted from raw. There are quite a few. Sometimes men want the facts, research your meat sources, have your storage options set and packaging ready to go. If you know what you are doing and can show him testimonials as to the positive aspects of raw. There are so many benefits and many threads listing those benefits. Money wise depending on where you live, whether you can buy in bulk an if you can access free meat will determine your cost. IN the end - even if it is a bit more for you than really good kibble, health, vitality, oral health, immune system health, etc will save you a ton in the long run. Anyway try not to worry it is a natural diet and your dogs are young and will most likely transition well.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry to interject here... but anal gland expressing? 

I am confused... why do some dogs need this and not others? I've never done it to my dog.

My cat does it on her own.... usually on me... when she's excited. Pretty sure thats what she's doing. It smells like a musky odor.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I know with bigger dogs they can usually express them on their own when they have a big solid stool. Some dogs just have to have it done. Idk if it because they do not get enough fiber or just the dog.


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

I just started raw feeding for the first time in my life with a mini poodle pup. She was 9.5 weeks when I got her, she's now just over 11 weeks. It's been going really well for me so I know nothing about complications (knock on wood! don't want to jinx it) but here are the issues I'm working through:

-Some sort of digestive aid. Puppy was constipated a bit the first few days. I was recommended Earth's Best Baby Food Butternut Squash Bisque Soup, which you can get at Whole Foods for like $1.50. Not only does she seem to enjoy it, it really did seem to help her bowel movements, and she did not get diarrhea. (I know most folks use canned pumpkin.)
-Some variety; my puppy was finicky about getting chicken necks over and over and I had to adjust on the fly because all I had ready were chicken necks.
-Give some thought to where you feed because you probably don't want puppy to drag raw meat everywhere. I didn't think it out beforehand, I tried a small crate, she did not like that at all (goes on hunger strike), so I'm using old towels at the moment. She's pretty good about staying on the towels but sometimes she goes over the border. I got a large wire crate and am getting her used to it.
-Cleanup. I need to ask about this, but think through whether and how you want to wipe down puppy's mouth and feet and the area he eats in. I'm using vinegar/water for wipedowns of floor (don't want to use something chemically) and she doesn't like the smell. Her mouth and feet I'm just wiping down with a soft cloth and warm water. Don't know if taht's even any help, maybe the warm water just incubates germs. But there are other folks in the house who treat puppy like a pariah unless I wipe down and I don't want that psychological stress on puppy.
-I had the location and phone of the emergency vet on hand when I started. I also tracked down a vet who feeds her own dogs raw. Haven't needed it but it made me worry a bit less, I was all ready to go in case of emergency.
-Something you can take videos with and a youtube account (lol). I take vids and post them here to check with the pros that everything looks ok. Seriously though it gives me peace of mind, I highly recommend it.


----------

